# ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)



## eman88 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شفاعمرو: حشود بالمئات لمشاهدة العذراء في المقبرة  

اهالي مدينة شفاعمرو ومحيطها يتوافدون بالمئات الى المقبرة المسيحية في المدينة بعد ان شاهدت حاجة مسلمة من شفاعمرو طيف السيدة العذراء


نـشـــر أول: 2007/12/01 ,14:23 
آخر تحديث: 2007/12/01 ,22:32 
حمد ابو يونس ومحمد ناجي أمارة 
  المزيد محليات   





   تصوير: حمد ابو يونس 



تشهد مدينة شفاعمرو منذ ساعات الظهر حالة غريبة لم يسبق ان شهدتها مدينة او بلدة عربية من قبل، إذ يتوافد اهل المدينة بالمئات الى المقبرة المسيحية في المدينة لمشاهدة طيف مريم العذراء الذي ظهر في المدينة.

بدأت الحكاية في ساعات بعد ظهر امس عندما كانت الحاجة حكمت الشيخ من مدينة شفاعمرو، جالسة في بيتها المطل على المقبرة المسيحية. 

ونقل اهالي المدينة رواية الحاجة حكمت الشيخ بأنها بينما كانت جالسة في بيتها تتأمل منظر المقبرة المسيحية امامها، إذ بالسيدة مريم العذراء تظهر امامها من فوق المقبرة وتبقى واقفة امامها مدة ساعة ونصف. 

واضاف اهالي المدينة الذين سمعوا رواية الحاجة حكمت الشيخ ان مريم العذراء كانت تنظر نحو الدير الكائن بالقرب من المقبرة، وبقيت على هذا الحال طوال ساعة ونصف، حسبما تحدثت الحاجة حكمت الشيخ. 
اما الحاجة نفسها فقد تملكتها الرهبة وتسمرت مكانها طوال الوقت لدرجة انها لم تكن تقوى على الحديث او استدعاء أي من اهل البيت ليشاهد مريم العذراء إلا بعد فترة طويلة من التجمد وقلة الحيلة حين تمكنت بآخر قواها من مناداة ابنتها لتشاهد معها ولتتحقق من ان ما تشاهده ليس من نسج خيالها. 

ويقول اهل المدينة ممن سمعوا الرواية من الحاجة ومن ابنتها ان الابنة شاهدت ما تراه امها وهي ايضاً تؤكد ما تقوله امها.

وما ان شاع الخبر في المدينة حتى بدأت المئات من المواطنين بالتوافد الى المقبرة تيمنا بظهور السيدة العذراء لهم ايضاً معتبرين المكان قد اصبح ذا قدسية خاصة.

يشار الى ان محطة "راديو السلام" المحلية في شفاعمرو لصاحبها تهامة نجار تبث مباشرة من منطقة المقبرة برنامجا خاصا بهذا الحدث الذي يشغل كل اهالي المدينة.

ونقل مراسل موقع "بكرا" حمد ابو يونس، الذي يتواجد في موقع الحدث، عن سهيل نمور – مسؤول لجنة الوقف المسيحي في شفاعمرو قوله: "لا شيئ كبير على الله. ان الحاجة حكمت الشيخ امرأة تقية ومتدينة وقد زارت بيت الله في مكة، كما انها تربت في الدير في صغرها وهي من عائلة قريبة من ربها".

واضاف مراسل موقع "بكرا" ان الاب اميل سرحان سيقيم صلاة في المقبرة وبالتحديد في المكان الذي اشارت اليه الحاجة حكمت الشيخ بأن السيدة العذراء ظهرت لها ولإبنتها.


للتاكد يمكنكم الدخول لهذا الرباط www.bokra.net


----------



## mansor1_2000 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

*طوباكى يا مريم ثم طوباكى*
*مباركة انت فى النساء*
*نشكرك عزيزتى على هذه الاخبار البهيجة*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

oh i wish if i was there thx alot for this nice news and God bless you


----------



## Piatro (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

*نشكر الرب يسوع على محبته لنل بارسال امه الى البلاد التى تحتاج ان تعرف رب المجد وامنا العذراء[/*COLOR]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

الله خبر جميل جدآ

أذكرينا يا امنا العذراء امام ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا​


----------



## املا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

شكرا  ايمان 

صلي لاجلنا يا والده الاله القديسه 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## eman88 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

*شكرا لكن على تعليقكم وهذا من واجبي ان انشر هذا لخبر الرائع لاسعد الكثيرين غيري فطوبا للذين امنوا ولم يروا طوبا لكم جميعا للتوضيح اكثر ورايت الخبر يمكنك الدخول هنا http://www.bokra.net/?cGF0aCUzRGFydGljbGUlMjZpZCUzRDQxNjgw المراسل الذي كتب الخبر هو مسلم والمصور كذلك *


----------



## Kathrina1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

يعني اسرائيل احسن من السعودية ياعذرا

روحي هناك خلي عيون الناس تفتح


----------



## eman88 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

*الى كترينا يا كترينا مش قصة احسن او مش احسن اكيد اذا العذراء ظهرت اكيد في اشي بدو يصير بعين ستنا مريم دايما معنا وبقلوبنا حتى لو ما ظهرت بالسعودية او مصر او لبنان او بأي بلد تاني هي معنا على طول وصدقني ما بتنسى حدا الله معك وستنا مريم تحميك وتستجيب لدعائك وشكرا على تعليقك ​*:smil12:


----------



## Prety Girl (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*ظهور سيدتنا مريم العذراء في شفاعمرو*

*سلام المسيح وبركته 

اخوتي واخواتي 
انا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى
وانا من مدينة تدعى شفاعمرو
وقبل فترة حدثت معجزة كبيرة زلزلت المنطقة عندنا بين الديانات

ارجو الا يكون الخبر مكررا:08:

28.11.2007
تشهد مدينة شفاعمرو منذ ساعات الظهر حالة غريبة لم يسبق ان شهدتها مدينة او بلدة عربية من قبل، إذ يتوافد اهل المدينة بالمئات الى المقبرة المسيحية في المدينة لمشاهدة طيف مريم العذراء الذي ظهر في المدينة.

بدأت الحكاية في ساعات بعد ظهر امس عندما كانت الحاجة حكمت الشيخ من مدينة شفاعمرو، جالسة في بيتها المطل على المقبرة المسيحية. 

ونقل اهالي المدينة رواية الحاجة حكمت الشيخ بأنها بينما كانت جالسة في بيتها تتأمل منظر المقبرة المسيحية امامها، إذ بالسيدة مريم العذراء تظهر امامها من فوق المقبرة وتبقى واقفة امامها مدة ساعة ونصف. 

واضاف اهالي المدينة الذين سمعوا رواية الحاجة حكمت الشيخ ان مريم العذراء كانت تنظر نحو الدير الكائن بالقرب من المقبرة، وبقيت على هذا الحال طوال ساعة ونصف، حسبما تحدثت الحاجة حكمت الشيخ. 


اما الحاجة نفسها فقد تملكتها الرهبة وتسمرت مكانها طوال الوقت لدرجة انها لم تكن تقوى على الحديث او استدعاء أي من اهل البيت ليشاهد مريم العذراء إلا بعد فترة طويلة من التجمد وقلة الحيلة حين تمكنت بآخر قواها من مناداة ابنتها لتشاهد معها ولتتحقق من ان ما تشاهده ليس من نسج خيالها. 

ويقول اهل المدينة ممن سمعوا الرواية من الحاجة ومن ابنتها ان الابنة شاهدت ما تراه امها وهي ايضاً تؤكد ما تقوله امها.

وما ان شاع الخبر في المدينة حتى بدأت المئات من المواطنين بالتوافد الى المقبرة تيمنا بظهور السيدة العذراء لهم ايضاً معتبرين المكان قد اصبح ذا قدسية خاصة.

يشار الى ان محطة "راديو السلام" المحلية في شفاعمرو لصاحبها تهامة نجار تبث مباشرة من منطقة المقبرة برنامجا خاصا بهذا الحدث الذي يشغل كل اهالي المدينة.

ونقل مراسل موقع "بكرا" حمد ابو يونس، الذي يتواجد في موقع الحدث، عن سهيل نمور – مسؤول لجنة الوقف المسيحي في شفاعمرو قوله: "لا شيئ كبير على الله. ان الحاجة حكمت الشيخ امرأة تقية ومتدينة وقد زارت بيت الله في مكة، كما انها تربت في الدير في صغرها وهي من عائلة قريبة من ربها".

واضاف مراسل موقع "بكرا" ان الاب اميل سرحان سيقيم صلاة في المقبرة وبالتحديد في المكان الذي اشارت اليه الحاجة حكمت الشيخ بأن السيدة العذراء ظهرت لها ولإبنتها

اما المصدر
http://www.bokra.net/?cGF0aCUzRGFydGljbGUlMjZpZCUzRDQxNjgw
وقد توافد المؤمنون ليضيئوا الشموع ويصللوا

وهنالك ادلة بالصور لظهورها بعد يومين ...وهذا مصدرها
http://www.tohama.net/ShowNews.php?ID=687

كما وقد قام كثير من سكان المدينة بلقاء الحجة , كذالك الصحفيون
http://www.tohama.net/ShowNews.php?ID=712

فسبحان الله القادر على كل شيء
هذا اكبر دليل على صدق ديانتنا
وعلى حاجة سيدتنا العذراء لصلواتنا ..
:closedeye
فاطلب الهداية للجميع
وان يعم السلام ..
مبارك اسم الرب , مباركة سيدتنا مريم العذراء

طوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا
بحفظ ربنا يسوع المسيح

*::هدهد::*:smi106:​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ظهور السيدة العذراء في شفاعمرو (مدينة اسرائلية عربية)*

بركه شفاعتك يا ام النور​


----------

